# Has Anybody Here Used Seedbay?



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 16, 2009)

Whatsup everybody i want to get some seeds so ive been searching around... has anybody here used them and if so how was your experience with them and was and do they deliver to America?


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Aug 17, 2009)

I won a pack of Heads Seeds G13 x Diesel and sent payment off on the 9th. 

I'm in the US. This is my first dealings with them. 

I'll keep everone posted as to whether I get my **** or not! 

I was curtious and sent a pm letting them know I sent payment but, recieved NO RESPONSE since??? Kinda nervous. 

These seeds cost a bit more than I wanted to spend but, if all goes well. I'll have some kill meds, from what I've been reading.

DC.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 17, 2009)

so did u get those from seedbay? im trying to get some mendocino seeds


----------



## phatpharmer (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had 3 successful purchases from the Seedbay they took on average of about 20 days to finnish total transaction, thats me sending in my money order and them sending my beans! Pretty good if you ask me as I live in Canada! If you do decide to oreder from Seedbay make sure you check out the Seedbay forums for a list of the freebies available they have some really good beans available as freebies, I've requested certain freebies all 3 times and they came through all times! Goodluck if you do decide to order from them!

                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you very much phatpharmer


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

I just ordered from Attitude. 160$. Says they shipped yesterday. Tracking number and everything.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey wassup ogkushman. ya im gunna go with attitude. they appear to be the best in my OPINION. if you dont mind me asking... what strains did you go with OG


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

Well let me get the order 

Reserva Privada - OG Kush The #18 Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 

World of Seeds Landraces - Afghan Kush Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 

Dinafem Moby D i C k
	free Seed

Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Autoflowering
        free seed

Dinafem Powerkush
	Free Seed






OH AND I SEARCHED GOOGLE


Code 420 saved me 20$ (free shirt + shipping)


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 19, 2009)

hey ogkushman. thanks. i was actually gunna get the same strains but i also want to get some bubba kush, blueberry, and i want to try their pineapple express. but ive actually been really really thinking about going with all autoflowering strains because of all of the time saved but idk. what you think bro


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

me too blaze...I am sick of being a patient stoner..I want quick buds...what do you guys think of this order? I have never paid that for seeds especially only 10...its crazy but if they are good...

 Qty   Product Code Stock Price Line Price 
   UFO 2 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Autoflowering 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 01 Seeds  FREE SEED &#8734; $18.70 $18.70 
   Lowlife Automatic White Russian Feminized 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 03 seeds  WHIY21 &#8734; $51.02 $51.02 
   Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 03 seeds  EASD58 &#8734; $45.92 $45.92 
   UFO 1 Dinafem Moby **** free Seed &#8734; FREE! FREE! 
   UFO 2 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Autoflowering FREE SEED &#8734; FREE! FREE! 
   UFO 3 Dinafem Powerkush Free Seed &#8734; FREE! FREE! 
 - Remove Item Subtotal: $115.64 
International Express: $14.46 
Original Breeders Packs: $0.00 
T-shirt: XXL: $11.06 
Basket Total: $141.17 



damn no pictures..


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Well let me get the order
> 
> Reserva Privada - OG Kush The #18 Feminized
> Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds
> ...


 


U R DA BOMB jus saved me 20$ too.....muchas gracias my friend.  also did you use the gauranteed shipping or just the regular? I dont know what to do..I guess for 12.00 bucks plus the shirt its worth it..


----------

